# Pimp My Ride..........



## kid-surf (Nov 30, 2006)

This was WAAY more fun that buying any samples... I could'a got a shit load of samples for what this cost though. :mrgreen: 

(for anyone else into cars and taking notes -- I got rims, a new system custom install, new grill, new lights.) Btw-- those aren't Bose, I put a far better "Focal™ 3-Way" in there, with Infinity™ in the back seat, and Eclipse™ 3x 10" in the back -- it fuck'n rocks-ass!)




















































Deftones new album sounds KILLER in here.... I may start mixing in here too, I just need a carputer. Mac of course! :lol: 


Anyone else pimp their ride? I hadda do it... life's too fucking short to drive a lame car. :D :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## kid-surf (Nov 30, 2006)

Btw --- 

Being a little new to the car mod thing. The headlights alone cost me about a grand said and done with the install. I was at the shop and the dude asked me if I wanted the Mercedes light "bulbs" to go with it. I said "sure how much...?" He says, "399...". I say "man that's pretty cheep..." he say's "$399.00 plus tax......"


Errrr??!?!!? :shock: I'll leave that for the highrollers.... :oops: Not sure I'd notice the difference??? :neutral: 

I found out it's just like doing your studio, it's always more than you think.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 30, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Alex W (Nov 30, 2006)

Damn richers! We don't take kindly to your types round 'ere...

how many richers does it take to change a light bulb?

None!! they just pay someone else to do it!!


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 30, 2006)

deleted


----------



## redleicester (Nov 30, 2006)

Still want that race Synergy?  I hope so! :smile:

Oh go on then.....


















Oh for the silly summer days..... 











And when it's raining (google imaged, dont have pics of mine!)


----------



## JonFairhurst (Nov 30, 2006)

Mine's a 1986 Lotus Esprit. It turns heads and you can pick one up for less than the cost of a new Civic.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 30, 2006)

Here's my main one parked in front:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 30, 2006)

This is the one I usually take to gigs:


----------



## kid-surf (Nov 30, 2006)

Sweet rides!

I might race you, Synergy, but I'd have to borrow my wife's new 2007 BMW wagon. :D Although, we will clearly get our asses kicked by redleicester and Jon.... and Nick too.... there's gotta be a Ferrari and a Porsche somewhere in his castle... :mrgreen:


----------



## kid-surf (Nov 30, 2006)

Nick... I hope the girl rides in back with you.


----------



## redleicester (Nov 30, 2006)

Oooohhh Jon, that Lotus is gorgeous - I nearly bought an '82 white esprit with gold alloys...... along with a wide-collar shirt and safari suit for the complete Roger Moore look!

Wifey got annoyed last year when the architect was here sorting my new studio - he had a late 80s black Esprit and we spent more time talking about that than the studio! :D

Nick, can I have a lift? No need for you to come, just send the chauffeuse!


----------



## JonFairhurst (Nov 30, 2006)

redleicester @ Thu Nov 30 said:


> Oooohhh Jon, that Lotus is gorgeous - I nearly bought an '82 white esprit with gold alloys...... along with a wide-collar shirt and safari suit for the complete Roger Moore look!
> 
> Wifey got annoyed last year when the architect was here sorting my new studio - he had a late 80s black Esprit and we spent more time talking about that than the studio!


Studio? What Studio?

BTW, if you find a Series I Esprit with the submarine option, buy it!

We have a TERRIBLE commercial running in the states right now. A Hummer runs off a pier and turns into a submarine. A Hummer?!?!

Colin Chapman spent his life working to "add lightness" to both his race and road cars, improving performance in all areas. Hummers are low-performance pigs. They are the anti-Lotus. That they would compare their bloated flab to a lithe James Bond Esprit really boils my eggs!!!

-Q


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry kid(s)... Nick wins hands down. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

This proves the pen may be mightier than the sword, but also that those two pictures are worth more than a thousand words.

Oh well, I can never win these contests so I guess its back to editing in the little recording studio for me...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 30, 2006)

"Nick... I hope the girl rides in back with you"

In back, in front...


----------



## redleicester (Nov 30, 2006)

JonFairhurst @ Thu Nov 30 said:


> redleicester @ Thu Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Oooohhh Jon, that Lotus is gorgeous - I nearly bought an '82 white esprit with gold alloys...... along with a wide-collar shirt and safari suit for the complete Roger Moore look!
> ...



The submarine option? Nah, had one, didn't like it, can't stand fish. Problem was I wanted one with a pop-up Barbara Bach.... :twisted:


----------



## JonFairhurst (Nov 30, 2006)

redleicester @ Thu Nov 30 said:


> The submarine option? Nah, had one, didn't like it, can't stand fish. Problem was I wanted one with a pop-up Barbara Bach.... :twisted:


Hint: It wasn't the talk of the black Esprit that annoyed your wife.


----------



## redleicester (Dec 1, 2006)

Dear oh dear...... ruddy Yanks.....  

The car is a TVR Chimaera. TVR are a small British manufacturer who've been making outrageous sportscars for 59 years (60th anniversary next year!) - since the 90s, all the cars have been based on variations of a race car chassis, with very very silly engines.

This one is a 1999 Chimaera 450 - 4.5 litre V8 churning out 285bhp. Bearing in mind it's a spaceframe alloy chassis and glassfibre bodywork it weighs only 1000kg and thus is good for 0-60mph in around 4.5 seconds, 100mph in about 10. 

My previous one was a Cerbera coupe which was infamous for being a giant killer - it had TVR's own AJP V8 race engine in with 360bhp - weighing the same as the Chimaera, it would crack 60 in 4 seconds, 100 in 9... considering it cost around a third of the price of the likes of a 996 Porsche turbo, Dodge Viper or Ferrari 355 yet would outpace them, it was quite a phenomenal bit of machinery! Bearing in mind production began in 1995, that was quite an achievement!














TVRs have a reputation for being a bit of a handful - something that light and powerful can only be a challenge to drive, still that's half the appeal... oh, and the noise! :twisted: They do have a bit of a habit of wanting to go sideways at ever opportunity!

The UK has one of the maddest set of rules and regulations over car manufacture - on the one hand mass market cars have to be fitted with airbags, safety aids, be economical and non-polluting, but there is a caveat - if you build less than 500 a year (as TVR do) then the rules are relaxed to something called Single Vehicle Approval, which negates the need for the safety rubbish, and also increases the noise level allowed from the exhausts and so on. There's then another set of rules covering aftermarket modification - there are still limits on how loud an exhaust can be or whatever, but those only count for when the car leaves the factory - what you do with it afterward is pretty much up to you.... hence why a lot of us owners have removed the catalysers from the exhaust and fitted straight-through pipes - makes the stereo rather redundant, but who cares when something sounds this good?! My current one peaks at 112dB at 4000rpm, my previous Cerbera was closer to 118dB.... a bit loud to say the least!

Cerbera 1/4 mile drag:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uKvKjHb6lU&mode=related&search=

The infamous drag rò›Ã   Ksù›Ã   Ksú›Ã   Ksû›Ã   Ksü›Ã   Ksý›Ã   Ksþ›Ã   Ksÿ›Ã   Kt ›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt	›Ã   Kt
›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt ›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt›Ã   Kt


----------



## kid-surf (Dec 1, 2006)

synergy543 @ Thu Nov 30 said:


> Sorry kid(s)... Nick wins hands down. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Oh well, I can never win these contests so I guess its back to editing in the little recording studio for me...



Yeah, I guess Nick won. :D Sweet studio btw... you can either record or fly to the moon. Or both at the same time.  




Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Nov 30 said:


> "Nick... I hope the girl rides in back with you"
> 
> In back, in front...



Ahh... so _that's_ how you roll.




synthetic @ Thu Nov 30 said:


> kid-surf, is that some kind of anti-camera reflector over your licence plate?



Yep... no more camera tickets. I'm the last guy through the red lights. I paid a guy $1000 to coat the plates with a special film that deflects light back into the cameras iris. (Not really.....) :D :mrgreen: No it's just the light from the flash reflecting off the plate. Now you have me wondering if something like I described really exists...



redleicester --- that's one sweet ride. I'd like to take it for a spin. :D


----------



## kid-surf (Dec 1, 2006)

Waywyn @ Fri Dec 01 said:


> Great stuff definitely.
> 
> 
> I dunno if I am sick or so, but if I would have that much money I would invest it all in samples and music gear.
> ...




Alex , take peek at the pic below and you'll see I already have an Avalon and 5 computers filled with crap, etc.... :razz:

Alex, I can only speak for myself (and as the guy who _doesn't_ have the sickest ride on V.I. :D). But I already have all the gear I want/need. There's a couple things I want but nothing that's a "need". Already have an Avalon. Already have a shit load of samples, VSTi's etc. I can't think of anything I really need at this point. So for me it was pretty fun to spend some $$$ on my life away from composing. I love being able to drive me and my bros to go surf in my ride. It's like a concert on wheels. It's as much for me as my buddies... you gotta play a little too. Driving my ride makes me happy. Seriously.... 

And I'm sure it's a similar feeling for the rest of the guys here...

Picture it with all LCD (one 23" the rest 19"). Changed that since this pic.


----------



## kid-surf (Dec 1, 2006)

Btw -- anyone else wanna post their studio feel free. I love looking at this stuff! Studios or cars....

PS... I'm going to go make a donation to this site for all the bandwidth I'm using in this thread, and instigated. :mrgreen:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 1, 2006)

The Ultimate Beach cruiser








please note gorilla on seatpost, arms not quite long enough yet, maybe by next year.

They don't makem better then this old geezer. Old elastmer shocks, unreplacable after they crack. 21 speeds for all those gnarly hills at the beach.

thanks Greg and Ron for the help


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 1, 2006)

Technically, it's not my ride, since it's not yet driveable.
But here's a link to my ride "project."

http://www.mikegreenemusic.com/corv.html


----------



## SvK (Dec 1, 2006)

Mike.....

It's great!!!

(but it's not a 911 

hehehehe

I love it man (that'll break the bank 

SvK


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice panties, Scott.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Dec 1, 2006)

..........


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 1, 2006)

No offense, but I probably won't spend a lot of time contemplating that.


----------



## kid-surf (Dec 1, 2006)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Dec 01 said:


> No offense, but I probably won't spend a lot of time contemplating that.



Ohhhh.... I get it..... yuk.


----------



## midphase (Dec 1, 2006)

Mike,

Wow....now I finally know what your avatar is! All this time and I had no idea!


----------



## kid-surf (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh I forgot to say...

"Killer ride Mike".... so, Killer ride Mike!

One thing, your son has that look in his eyes that says "this thing is mine the day I turn 16". :twisted:


----------

